# dan fords...my companion...kinda!...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

So... speaking to dan... i was interested in one of his companions... he was also interested in a sling that i had... TRADEEEE!....

Problem being he was super busy making commissions for people...but said he had a prototype companion he could send me...

I believe a companion is 10mm aluminium core...and this makes it a 'companion'...

Mine being a 5mm core...with maple facings...

Therefore... not a true companion.. but in the companion shape... get me?  ...

Anyhow... ive always shot flats... and decided to try out the 1745's and the likes... but didnt have a shooter specific to take them...

Heres a couple of pictures... the things a beauty... well made...well finished and fits my smaller hands a treat...

I just love the quick attachment slits...

Its also nice and slim... very pocketable for the ameature poacher  ...

Cheers dan... much appreciated


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice one man, are those hex screws bolted on or glued on?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Nice one man, are those hex screws bolted on or glued on?


Not a clue buddy... im sure dan will clarify


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! Dan does such nice work!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice! Great design mod Dan!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shooter. Looks tough as he77!!! Enjoy your new experience with tube shooting. I love tubes!
Congrats on getting a Dan Ford also. They are among the best out there in my opinion.

Trades rule!
SF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Really pleased you like it Lee ,hope it shoots straight for you mate 



Danny0663 said:


> Nice one man, are those hex screws bolted on or glued on?


Both Danny , the hex screws are screwed into a threaded insert and epoxied in just to make sure ! No way is it ever coming apart 



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Looks great! Dan does such nice work!





BCluxor said:


> Nice! Great design mod Dan!





SmilingFury said:


> Great shooter. Looks tough as he77!!! Enjoy your new experience with tube shooting. I love tubes!
> Congrats on getting a Dan Ford also. They are among the best out there in my opinion.
> 
> Trades rule!
> SF





e~shot said:


> Cool!


Thank you guys !


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Well...had 10 shots or so upon recieving this around 9am... went for a walk with the dogs around lunch... missed a squirrel by less than a MM.....

Gutted!! ... would have been nice to take its first..within the first few hours of recieving it... ahh well! ... theres always tomorrow...

Just need to work out how to get the best from these tubes


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice little slingshot! Dan Rules! One of my favorite makers all day long


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice little slingshot! Dan Rules! One of my favorite makers all day long





Dayhiker said:


> :iagree:


Thank you fellers ! :-D


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like a great little shooter you got there Sir.

I trust trust next time game is seen that you are accurate to the mm.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg woow u are SO lucky! I freakin love that shooter! Dans an extremely talented hard worker


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

FishDoug said:


> Omg woow u are SO lucky! I freakin love that shooter! Dans an extremely talented hard worker


My first tube shooter.... or specific tubed shooter should i say....

Always shot flats...

But this is a lovely wee thing.... shoots a dream


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Looks like a great little shooter you got there Sir.
> 
> I trust trust next time game is seen that you are accurate to the mm.
> 
> Cheers Allan





FishDoug said:


> Omg woow u are SO lucky! I freakin love that shooter! Dans an extremely talented hard worker


Thanks Al and Doug 

Looking forward to seeing you take some game with it Lee  Glad your enjoying it mate


----------

